# DivX on OSX



## consono (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi!

I know, that watching DivX movies on a Mac isn't possible. Or at least ther isn't any adeqate player. On this website i saw a player, which states "MPlayer now compiles and plays DivXes on non-x86 platforms like Sparc Solaris, iPaq/StrongARM !! " I know, that this program works quite well on the x86 platform, because I used it before. Is there anyone out there who sufficiently daring to try to compille it on OSX???


----------



## lostprocess (Aug 9, 2001)

It is possible to watch DivX's on a Mac, unfortunately there just isn't a MacOS X native player. The existing player (which I am told runs under classic on OSX) can be found here:

http://mac.divx.st/

It works quite well under OS9, but it tends to choke on large, full-length movies. And it can be slow at times. But I recommend 3ivX to DivX if you ever have to do any encoding. I've been reencoding some of my DivX files as 3ivX because 3ivX is much more widely available. DivX should really be abandoned.

- lostProcess


----------

